# Overwrite Deleted Files?



## RipCurl (Sep 15, 2003)

Hi all

Does anyone know of a free program which can scan for deleted files and overwrite them so they are more difficult to recover? I have seen a few which claim to overwrite free space, but I tried one of those a couple of years ago and my pc ended up not booting and I had to reinstall. I think it must of wiped a system file or something along those lines. I have seen a program that scanned for deleted files and gave you the option to either recover it or overwrite it, but it cost quite a bit and free is always better


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,

Having read the review at Tech Support Alert,I've used Easy Cleaner (free) with no ill effects:
http://www.techsupportalert.com/best-free-secure-erase-utility.htm
http://personal.inet.fi/business/toniarts/ecleane.htm

Also, recently saw this free one - Prevent Restore - this but I've not seen a review yet
http://www.softsia.com/Prevent-Restore-download-s9qk.htm

Richard


----------

